# Almond bee supply 2017



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I heard Firebaugh area, next couple weeks should be blooming. Buds were just turning fuzzy around Arbuckle this past weekend.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mixed reports on bee supply. My guess (and its only a guess) is its coming out pretty close, which would be pretty much a win/win for all concerned. Hats off to some pretty heroic work out there by those on the front lines under less than ideal conditions. Lets hope for some sunshine.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Northern Cal... looks about 8 days of rains and showers, should clear up for a bit after that.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

JRG13 said:


> Northern Cal... looks about 8 days of rains and showers, should clear up for a bit after that.


We deliver our hives directly into our grower's north California orchards.
There are some years that are a real juggling act between lining up a truck, solid soil that allows placement in the orchards, and the weather forecast.
This year is a classic example.
Our orchard was a mud-hole but had about 10 days of dry and wind.
We scheduled placement for the last dry day, and then moved it back one day.
Sure enough, we placed all of our hives in the orchards and had over 2 inches of rain last night.
As of today, the orchards are impassable due to 100% saturation of soil.
And, as JRG said, we have a week of rain in the forecast.
If we had not placed our hives when we did, we might not have ever had another chance prior to bloom.

The same thing happened one year when it was time to remove. That year was really wet at the end of bloom. A real nail biter! I ended up sending the bees directly into cherries from almonds. YIKES!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've heard plenty of rumors of short supply this year definitely bad field conditions been stuck to much this year ugh


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Just had a load cancelled yesterday. The vriker has 6 extra loads but said probably many hives not graded and not good as lift lid and no bees in top box. Lots undercutting on price


----------



## Deservalleyhoney (Feb 7, 2017)

Harry why delete the message?


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

The guys I deal with have all they want this year.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Deservalleyhoney said:


> Harry why delete the message?


Sorry to have to.
Just a reminder to check out the forum rules:

Advertising. You may advertise a beekeeping related product or service in the For Sale Forum only. Chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are not permitted on the Beesource Beekeeping Forums and will be deleted. Do not post messages stating that you have "XYZ", you plan to sell it, and would like to know how much to charge for it. If you would like to purchase advertising on Beesource.com, see the link at the bottom of the home page titled "Advertise with us".


----------

